# Liqua Q and HP Liquid?



## Jan (7/7/16)

Does anybody have any experience with Liqua's more "premium" liquids?


----------



## Modulas (7/7/16)

Bought the HP once. 6mg
Although it vaped pretty well for a mass produced(?) product, I did not like the taste.

Won't buy it again. There are much better juices for cheaper.


----------



## PsiSan (11/7/16)

Must say also have nothing good to say, it is ok at best. But there are much better juices for same/ cheaper price


----------

